# hand car



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Where can I find an HO scale hand car? I remember back in the late 50's, I had one on my train set. It was from the Sears book - Mark trains I think. Anyway, I am looking for an HO scale.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

On sale at Walthers ...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/785-1898

TJ


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

thetramp said:


> Where can I find an HO scale hand car? I remember back in the late 50's, I had one on my train set. It was from the Sears book - Mark trains I think. Anyway, I am looking for an HO scale.




Check E Bay , I'm sure I have seen some lately.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the info.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I got this old diecast one off ebay for a dollar...










It was made by Roundhouse. The handles go up and down when you roll it.










Made a flat car to haul it around... 










Greg


----------

